# Painting at the end of a tenancy



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All,

We are shortly moving out of our villa and as per the lease agreement need to have it re-painted before leaving. Wording in the contract is "The tenant will have to paint and clean the unit at his own expense prior to vacating the property".

My understanding of this is that we need to paint the walls, however the landlord is trying to get us to have all of the kitchen cupboards, internal doors & fitted wardrobes repainted as part of this - obviously at a much higher cost. He is looking to sell so presumably wants it looking "as new".

Does anyone know what the norm is? I'll call RERA to see how they might interpret it, but if anyone knows for sure then i'd be grateful!

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How much have you been quoted for walls painting and how much extra for the cupboards?
How much deposit does the landlord owe you?
Might be better to simply walk away.
Worst case scenario - you pay for painting - landlord does not like colour, workmanship etc. and still withholds your deposit - making you even worse off.
My opinion - would not normally include doors or cupboards (anything with gloss paint - that is washable)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Paint anything that was painted before you arrived.

Point out to that you are handing it back as it was handed over to you and not doing any more.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're probably not getting your deposit back anyway. I'd certainly wouldn't be handing any keys back in and you may want to consider an Irish republican approach to redecorating


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're probably not getting your deposit back anyway. I'd certainly wouldn't be handing any keys back in and you may want to consider an Irish republican approach to redecorating


Is this true? Is it common for landlords to think up far fetched reasons for not returning deposits?!?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mrbucko said:


> Is this true? Is it common for landlords to think up far fetched reasons for not returning deposits?!?


Entirely landlord dependent.

Personally I have had two who were fine and didnt even bother inspecting.

I don't expect to get my deposit back on the current place as the guy refuses to repair a water leak behind a wall despite the damage and I expect him to try and stick me with the bill.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

mrbucko said:


> Is this true? Is it common for landlords to think up far fetched reasons for not returning deposits?!?


Some landlords just try to ignore you when you try to get the deposit back. 
You need to hound them with phone calls (won't go answered when they see your number) and emails until they get fed up with you. I was persistent enough with one of the deposits and finally got it paid in full four months after the move.
Some managing agents sneak in a clause that they can pay the deposit back within two months. That is a too long wait too.

Others will try to deduct all sorts of things off the deposit, things that the tenants should not have to pay for.
Luckily there are decent landlords too but they seem to be a minority...

When you move in to a property, make sure to have everything documented in writing and take photos of any damage or issue. Try to get the landlord to fix straight away. If they refuse at least you have evidence that you didn't cause the damage.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

mrbucko said:


> Is this true? Is it common for landlords to think up far fetched reasons for not returning deposits?!?


I've heard of landlords refusing to return deposits because tenants were leaving the lawn they laid. Despite the obvious advantage this gives the landlord regarding re-letting. As mentioned, delaying and hoping you go away/get bored seems to be very common also.

My comment was specific to the OP though, if the landlord is requesting cupboards to be painted then he's practically playing his hand cards up.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Paint anything that was painted before you arrived.
> 
> Point out to that you are handing it back as it was handed over to you and not doing any more.


I agree with twowheelsgood. Paint same color as it was before when you first arrived. I think this landlord is evil type. Otherwise he wouldn't have spoken about painting all of those extra stuffs that you've mentioned.


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks all.

He is claiming he had the cupboards painted before we moved in (doesn't look like it to me) - if he can show me an invoice for that i have no issue in having that deducted from the deposit as its fair enough. So far nothing...


----------



## alcolls (Aug 22, 2013)

QOFE said:


> When you move in to a property, make sure to have everything documented in writing and take photos of any damage or issue. Try to get the landlord to fix straight away. If they refuse at least you have evidence that you didn't cause the damage.


This is the best thing - i would suggest you get the landlord to sign a copy of these photos/your damage report within the first week of rental commencing. At least then you will also know if the landlord is going to be a challenge right from the start!


----------

